# Prokofiev's Cinderella



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Highlights from a great ballet score:

Prokofiev's Cinderella


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I love this work, as well as his Romeo and Juliet


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, one of Prokofiev's greatest scores and certainly one of the greatest ballets ever written.


----------



## KenDuctor (Mar 7, 2014)

I really need to checkout Prokofiev's work. I am a newfound lover of classical. I enjoyed it some in my early twenties. I dated a concert pianist who played with the local symphonies. I really wish I would have stayed with it. I would definitely have an outstanding library by now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> Highlights from a great ballet score:
> 
> Prokofiev's Cinderella


!!!!!!!

A couple years ago as a high school graduation gift, I (with my mom accompanying) went to a concert in a local city that entirely featured Prokofiev's _Cinderella_, excerpts from the suites compiled to tell the story. That just about did it to earn title of best concert I ever went to. Besides crying during and soon after the concert, I continued crying on and off for a few days more. Yep. It's just my all-time favorite work my Prokofiev, everything about it.

The best part:


----------

